# Is my wife correct on this....?



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

Short version:

I'm not doing any contracts this winter just on demand residential only. 2nd season for snow. It snows - they call. I am however giving a discount on de-icer if they call B4 Oct 29th to be placed on the preferred customer list. Post cards go out in the next day or so. These card will be mailed out to a retirement community only. In fact I'm reducing my service area to basically cater almost exclusively to this retirement community and a few other near there.

Wife doesn't want to spend X-mass at home like we did last winter. She wants me to tell customer from that retirement community that "we may be gone for X-mass". So I asked her what is the point in bothering to send out the post cards? She said just tell them, [those who call B4 X-mass for snow] that you might not be here. "It's no big deal" she said. I told her that is not good business to have them call and I tell them ah shucks ...I'm 400 miles away and not at home - sorry can't show up. No way I will sub out the work. Not worth the hassle or trouble.

So ... I tell her it's not worth sending out the post cards then - it's a waste of postage. Having them call and then not being here is bad for business and ones reputation of being reliable. She tells me I'm extreme for thinking this. "They will understand", ...she says. I say it is a risk. It could even hurt my reputation for lawn service in the community next Spring.  Retired people talk among themselves - word gets out.

What do you experts say? She might be reading this so be nice.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Divorce her.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Exact Services;828903 said:


> Short version:
> 
> I'm not doing any contracts this winter just on demand residential only. 2nd season for snow. It snows - they call. I am however giving a discount on de-icer if they call B4 Oct 29th to be placed on the preferred customer list. Post cards go out in the next day or so. These card will be mailed out to a retirement community only. In fact I'm reducing my service area to basically cater almost exclusively to this retirement community and a few other near there.
> 
> ...


I have customers after me if I'm a couple hours late (in their mind).

Sorry to say but in my opinion your wife is completely wrong. If you're away on vacation and theres a decent snowstorm, they will call your number. If they dont get you I promise you right now they will call the next person in the phone book and you can forget going back there again---unless you charge about $10 when someone else is charging $50.

People don't "understand" and they don't care either. You're just moving snow to them and theres a big line of plowers waiting behind you to do the same thing.

Plowing is about the customers schedule---not yours....especially when you're reacting to call ins. The only hope you have is that all other guys are busy--- and that only works for a few hours.

And you're doing a residential retirement community on a call in basis????? That sounds ODD to me. Your area must be different than mine.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

be really careful! lol. I would flat out say that you either need to sub out for your vacation time. Or tell her you just can't be telling customers that you cant plow them out this storm, guess what? They will go pick up the paper or flag down the first plowing contractor that drives by, and then your down an account for the season. She can be pissed off, :realmad: but you also need to make your money when the sun shines. And YES, it will definitely hurt your reputation in the spring time. The only way that I can even think of taking a vacation in the winter, is to be sure that I have ALL of my route covered by a friend of mine. Not trying to be mean to your wife (I understand the fact that you have to live with her), but business is business.
Good luck! 
Aaron


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

If that is how she supports you when you are trying to earn a living... Divorce her. 

Next time it snows tell her "It's no big deal" I'll clear you out in 3 days. Till then you are stuck at home as my customers would be.

She doesn't want to stay home for Xmas, send her away for Xmas... Move while she's gone.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

theplowmeister;828929 said:


> If that is how she supports you when you are trying to earn a living... Divorce her.
> 
> Next time it snows tell her "It's no big deal" I'll clear you out in 3 days. Till then you are stuck at home as my customers would be.
> 
> She doesn't want to stay home for Xmas, send her away for Xmas... Move while she's gone.


Make that move GF in!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Normally wives are always correct, but not in this case.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

it seems like your trying to get contracts even though you say your not....if you are will call and dont pick up the phone then its not big deal cuz u have no obligation to be there...but if you "preferred cust list" then you mine as well be signing contracts.... i see where your wife is coming from cuz your stuck in the middle of 2 biz stratagies.. make up you mind and go with it


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Who wears the pants in that family?? :laughing::laughing: jk

I thought my my girl was demanding and a PITA.....you have my sympathy! 

Seriously, it's your venture, not hers. Tell her to call her work and tell them she has enough money for her bills & shopping this month & that she will be back to work when she needs more $$. "They'll understand"??? Yeah, I don't think so. Where ya going to go on Xmas anyways....the in laws? :crying: "No contracts"?? No way! You never know where your going, and depending on time of calls you'll be back tracking half the night! wasting gas & time. More of a waste then anything. Let me go out on a limb here, but your probably dropping some of your plow $$ on Xmas right....? Exactly...

Good luck fellow plower! :salute:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

When I read the title of the thread, my reaction was YES!

Unfortunately, not the case here. Snow business means no vacations from Halloween to April Fools, at least. This is a 24/7 business, for 5 straight months. All you can tell her is if the three day forecast looks really good on 12-22, then maybe something quick. But buying tickets now is risky, unless you can get most/full credit back.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

commercially plowing is a full time job. you arent helping them out. you are providing them a nescassary service (especially retirement homes) and u must be there if it snows.


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Best bet is to find someone to fill your shoes during those days. We go to Florida over xmas and new years for two weeks every year and leave the employees to take care of things. It's a bit stressfull but it works. Find a trustworthy sub to fill your shoes for the week otherwise it'll be tough to pull off.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Would she (or you) mind if you couldn't get out or your family couldn't get in? I really can't believe that someone can be that "naive" in business matters. I also can't believe you're seriously asking opinions about this. I think the best thing you can do is forget about plowing snow except for your own driveway.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Your wife is wrong but if it makes you feel any better my wife also thinks I should be able come and go whenever I want.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

Sounds like my x-wife :laughing:

In my personal and professional oppinion you would be comminting suicide to your business, both snow and summer work. Ive done work for retirement communities, if your not there when they NEED you your done, cuz they r going to tell everyone they know.

Send her on vacation, u stay and plow. I wouldnt even take the year off as it will be harder to get them back when they find somebody cheeper that will be there when they need him/her


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

The only time I do driveways is around Christmas. I always get flagged down while I am going between my commercial accounts. Homeowners that usually do their own driveways would rather dish out a few bucks to spend time with the family rather than spend time with their shovel.

I would expect my driveway to be perfect if I had family in town around Christmas.

Unless you can find someone to sub your work to for a few days, I would say that you aren't going anywhere.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm going away the first week of november to Florida. The wife pissed and moan until i said ok, I'm already stressing out over this. I got subs lined up but its not the same as being there. I'm nervous as hell. If there is any snow in the forcast while we are gone, i will not have a good time.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I take a vacation every Feb. Wife is from Fl and the winters get too long for her.
I do have subs that cover for me for a week.
(She also gave me a kidney so I keep her happy when I can)


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

She certainly doesn't care about your customers does she. It is a big deal.....your wife is selfish and nonsupporting of your business.

What are her feelings about you blowing off her birthday, anniversary, valentines day, bla, bla...? I bet she makes a big deal about that crap huh?

Either get out of the biz, or get her with the program. 

I feel sorry for you......Good luck.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

TCLA;829846 said:


> She certainly doesn't care about your customers does she. It is a big deal.....your wife is selfish and nonsupporting of your business.
> 
> What are her feelings about you blowing off her birthday, anniversary, valentines day, bla, bla...? I bet she makes a big deal about that crap huh?
> 
> ...


Exactly! Or you could take Grandview's advice, although that would probably be the most expensive. lol
You absolutely will lose your customers if you go through with your wife's plan. I will stamp a guarantee on that. They are paying you for a service and don't care what your wife wants, or what you want for that matter. They just want to know that when they call, you will clear the snow. Bottom line.
I'm glad I don't have that issue, my wife knew what we were in for as far as vacation availability when I started this business and she knows better than to even think about it during summer and winter, so that leaves a very small window of opportunity, but if she needs to go, I send her off, and I go when I can. But we discussed all that prior to me starting the business, so we started on the same page. She is very understanding though, and she really likes to be able spend what she wants when she wants, so she leaves all business matters to me. Good Luck, that's a miserable situation you got there. I can't even imagine :waving:


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

*Not a good idea*

I have been running a home improvement/remodeling company and a full time plowing business for the winter months doing work for a lot of retiree's and seniors. There is absolutely no way in hell they are going to wait or understand for that matter. People do not care if you are sick,dying, whatever-they want you there when they need you-no questions asked. You will definetely lose not only the business in the winter but also in the spring. Either line up a sub or don't go on vacation PERIOD.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

I agree with most... either sub it out or stay home.

PLEASE sit her down in front of the computer and let her type HER reponse to reading this thread... that should be good reading!


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

big acres;829948 said:


> PLEASE sit her down in front of the computer and let her type HER reponse to reading this thread... that should be good reading!


:laughing:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

My contracts are for from 11/15-4/15 24/7 so I can not schudule going out of town between those dates. If they have to go, go without me, but all our contracts except one (a church) inculde a surcharge for services performed on Christmas Day.


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

grandview;828910 said:


> Divorce her.





theplowmeister;828929 said:


> If that is how she supports you when you are trying to earn a living... Divorce her.
> 
> Next time it snows tell her "It's no big deal" I'll clear you out in 3 days. Till then you are stuck at home as my customers would be.
> 
> She doesn't want to stay home for Xmas, send her away for Xmas... Move while she's gone.





grandview;828943 said:


> Make that move GF in!


I told my GF in advance (who hasn't been with me through a winter yet) that I am really busy during the winter and not to be surprised if I am out all hours of the day/night/weekends pushing snow. She seems to understand, we will see though.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

All I will say is we answer the telephone 24/7. Last year we worked Christmas eve, Boxing day and New Years day. We have been successful with this approach. Reliabbility is number one. Right up there with having the equipment and skills to get the job done. Judge for yourself what I think. Cheers Doug


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

TCLA;829846 said:


> She certainly doesn't care about your customers does she. It is a big deal.....your wife is selfish and nonsupporting of your business.
> 
> What are her feelings about you blowing off her birthday, anniversary, valentines day, bla, bla...? I bet she makes a big deal about that crap huh?
> 
> ...


Man.... how did you know...............................:crying: That's her to a "T"

Not surprised in the least on the replies here. Just had to check to see if I was off base...I'm not.

I have a few more replies and answers to some of the questions on Sat been swamped with work today.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Every time you come home slip a c note in her thong and tell her to go to the store and buy herself something ,this way you can get some sleep!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

you do it with all snowblowers ?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

grandview;830762 said:


> Every time you come home slip a c note in her thong and tell her to go to the store and buy herself something ,this way you can get some sleep!


That's what worked for me. My wife is always supportive of the business ideas I come up with, but when we started making major home renovations and some good Christmas/es with the plowing income, she was even more enthusiastic. She was the one who actually encouraged me to get the new truck a couple years ago. She saw it as - Repairs to the old one cost money and time that could have been spent making money.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

I haven't had a vacation in 7 yrs, so sad. 
My wife says nothing. But if I ever gave her a falcon punch I`m pretty sure she`d cut my package off.
24/7 for 5 months is my commitment to snow.
You are either in snow or not.
You could always take her down south in the spring for 2 weeks.
It would be a lot less stressful on you.


----------



## Sealer (Dec 15, 2007)

'nuff said.....


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

PLOWMAN45;830770 said:


> you do it with all snowblowers ?


Yes. The Toro singles are fast on smaller driveways. The Honda 1128 is a beast and only comes off the truck if the Toro can't cut it. I can compete with plows on bigger driveways on price and I don't leave plow berms at right at $1+ a minute. A truck with a plow flat out would not work at all in the retirement community.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I always did like that tune.


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

BlackIrish;830892 said:


> I haven't had a vacation in 7 yrs, so sad.
> My wife says nothing. But if I ever gave her a falcon punch I`m pretty sure she`d cut my package off.
> 24/7 for 5 months is my commitment to snow.
> You are either in snow or not.
> ...


.....anyhow Spring really isn't a option because that is my marketing ramp up time for my Lawn & Garden business. Growing season brings in way more income than snow. As a solo operation for snow I have reduced my service area after last years goose chase for quicker response time. I had several 12 to 16 hour days doing snow.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

(scene one=take three)

It is Christmas Eve and all throughout the nation we have a snowfall coming in at the rate of 2 inch's per hour. NWS advises to stay home. State Police everywhere are telling drivers to stay off the roads. Homeland Security is putting commercials out telling us it is a Holy war since it is coming on the Eve of Christs birth.

So you know the roads and stores will be packed.

Old Man- 4:30 PM EST - Hey woman hurry up you know I want to leave early for midnight Mass.
Old Woman What?
Old Man- What?
Old Woman- you have to shovel!
Old Man- No I hired that young guy remember. (shouts) Wheres that damn card.
Old Woman-What?
Old Man- I'm calling that guy. The one who came out in October and gave us his card. 
Old Woman- Oh he seemed like a sweet boy. Why don't you call him.
Old Man- (walks in every room looking for phone to call nice young man) WOMAN! where's the phone?
Old Woman-What?
Old Man- (finds phone on charger) I'm calling........
Old Woman- What?
Old Man- (holds phone to ear. is now over 20 rings but since it is snowing hard and he thinks you may be outside doing your own walk he waits another 75 rings.) No answer.
Old Man-Damn-it
Old woman-What?
Old Man - That guy (notice nice guy is no longer used) is not home.
Old Woman- Maybe you dialed wrong you know you do, do that. He seemed so nice I am sure you dialed wrong.
Old Man-(tries # on card again this time making sure each number is punched correctly)
Old Man- Well that punk dint answer. #^$^*%#@&% mumbles under breath.
Old Woman- Well he did seem dirty.
Old Man- (looks out window sees neighbor is having drive done by plow truck. Grabs coat n waddles out to greet him)

Old man waits patiently to approach guy in plow but makes sure plow guy notices. Walks up to window and asks. 
Old Man- Hey how ya doin. I was wondering if you could swing over and do my drive when you are done.(points to his house across street) I have cash would $20 be enough?

Plow Guy looking to always gain new customers and is only charging $15 and a neighbor house to boot takes him up on offer. 

Plow Guy- Sure buddy I have about 5 min left here and I'll just do a U-turn and get you. BTW I only charge $15 for your size drive.

Old Man goes back in house.
Old Man- Woman! The nice young man in that truck will do it and he is even giving me a deal.
Old woman- Oh thats nice. He is so sweet.
Old Man- Yeah screw that punk that was going to do it. Wait till we get to church and I tell George and Beverly about this. i think they had that punk kid to.
Old woman- Yes and so did Millie and Barbara and Hank.

Plow guy knocks on door and drive is done.

Old Man hands him the $20 telling him to keep change and if he has a contract or phone number for remainder of the year. Plow guy hands him his card and says he can have a contract next snowfall and they agree.

Old Man- Thank you very much. You know that last guy I had completely ripped me off and to tell you the truth he dint do a very good job either. I like the way you did it so much better. Thank you again and have a Merry Christmas


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

REAPER;830929 said:


> (scene one=take three)
> 
> It is Christmas Eve and all throughout the nation we have a snowfall coming in at the rate of 2 inch's per hour. NWS advises to stay home. State Police everywhere are telling drivers to stay off the roads. Homeland Security is putting commercials out telling us it is a Holy war since it is coming on the Eve of Christs birth.
> 
> ...


 A very true message here. I love being the guy in the plow truck!! Liscense to print money!!


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I'd say most of us posting here know just how lucrative our snow businesses are, and many others in our lives just don't get the whole picture. There are a couple problems: we need to make it known just HOW valuable snow is and what being so casual about winter means for dollar loss (money doesn't matter in relationships UNTIL money stress causes the huge problems it does). Make it up to her in other ways if you have to. Another angle is to have the subs that others have mentioned. I'm a full-time firefighter and work 8 days a month. We can't plan snowstorms, so instead I plan coverage for the days I know I'm working. Subs also work in cases where equipment breaks down or other emergencies come up. You stay in business by providing uninterrupted service. My customers don't know the difference between me plowing or my subs, which to me is the hallmark of great coverage. Don't bother customers with your problems; make the problems go away without the customers being hassled in any way.


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

Mick;830772 said:


> That's what worked for me. My wife is always supportive of the business ideas I come up with, but when we started making major home renovations and some good Christmas/es with the plowing income, she was even more enthusiastic. She was the one who actually encouraged me to get the new truck a couple years ago. She saw it as - Repairs to the old one cost money and time that could have been spent making money.


My wife has a very tough time connecting the dots on this. Did I mention she is unemployed. She always seems too busy or unavailable to be involved in marketing my Lawn & Garden biz. She helped twice handing out flyers in the spring and that was it. I had to practically force her to get signed up for a solicitor permit in tightly regulated high end community a critical marketing area. Guess who never paid for or bothered to pick up the permit? I have repeatedly told her this last autumn to forget the job search and market my fall lawn aeration with door hangers and flyer and help me line up more potential income from this than the entire snow season. Guess what no cooperation or interest. If I didn't do it - it never happened. My flyers and door hangers have better than average industry response. So yes that sucks. :crying:

All I can say in her defense is she does a great job taking care of my son. My son is enrolled in school where he has extreme heavy home work, even in the 3rd grade [practically 4th grade level], and she does a great job with keeping on him. Beyond that......

Those of you who had supportive wives ..... my hats off to you. She will occasionally answer the business phone [before it forwards to me cell] and take checks to the bank but beyond that.... forget it. Guess who will hiring marketing people in the spring?


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

In defense of my wife last winter. The phone would not stop ringing at the house. Where we live there is 50% more snow than in town. She was snowed in for 2-3 days and only a few calls made it to my cell. Sure enough no one expressed interest in my snow service until there was 2 feet of snow from a record storm in their driveway. But hey they were smart enough to keep the post card. Last winter was feast or famine. On demand service is spotty. At least it was a concentrated area. 

If I'm running equipment I typically don't answer the call but I always return them when I shut down the equipment. 

I hear lots of complaints from customers in the Lawn & Garden biz that they called the XYZ lawn Co. and they finally returned the calls or they never show up when they say. They say, "you're the only one who answers or calls back promptly"


----------



## Sealer (Dec 15, 2007)

Well you just showed what is going to happen to you in your last post. If you go away, you'll be considered just like those other guys you wrote about in your customer's eyes.

It doesn't matter to them what the reason is. If you're not there when you need them, they'll find someone who will be. Plain and simple.


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

I had a sub lined up last year to cover for me when I work my other home business all day most every Friday's until late night. This guy was specifically told that he was to cover for me for continued service only when I worked my other biz. Found out he pocketed funds and didn't turning over a check. Didn't return my repeated phone calls because he was too upset :crying: that I was out working 12-16 hour days and not sharing the wealth when I was able to do my own work. I was too busy keeping my head above water to chase this down. Huge PITA

If I could find a good sub that would be great.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I think is bad economy you have to take as much work as possible or it will go to someone else ino


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

The last 2 winters in my area were records winters. The Retirement park doesn't allow soliciting but that doesn't keep kids from knocking on doors and putting up signs a clear violation of policy. These kids will shovel an entire roof and do a drive way all for $50-$70. Since I follow the rules, have real overhead expenses and insurance it is hard to compete with that. Since unemployment is worse this time around I expect it to get more cut throat this winter. 

Yes the absolute best way to do snow is to have service contracts with triggers. Since my residence doesn't always get the same level of snow as in town it is extremely difficult to tell how much snow there is and when to roll. If you live in your service area - problem solved. The complication factor is my other business which is actually profitable. Hiring a sub just for that one day is a waste and not worth the grief. 

I'm seriously considering selling a few blowers and just taking the winters off. Build a snowman with my son, work on Spring time marketing, focus on a strong Spring, get my taxes done in January, and let the lowest prices in town clowns chase the storms. It's supposed to be a light winter this year anyhow. 
:waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Door to door sales mybe banned ,but you can still send stuff through the mail.


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

It's a service business. No service means no business. It's a simple as that. 
And hell no, what customer would understand? I know I sure wouldn't and I'm not a senior either.


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

sounds like your a little wishy washy bro. thinking of selling your snow blowers may be a good idea.

Most business people don't understand the full commitment of running a business. generally speaking, running a successful business requires it to be a top priority or ones business usually begins to tank. not saying that a business comes before your son. but it has to come before vacations.

i missed a Pittsburgh playoff game last year because i was too tired. i was not real happy, but the advantages of working for myself out weigh the dis advantages of working for someone else.

i am not married. my girl understands that my commitment to my business if foremost, especially in the winter. some women i dated understood, some didn't.

truthfully, i love what i do. i make a nice living and no one will ever sway me from my business to go on a vacation at the risk of losing customers especially in today's economy.

you need to sit down and ask your self what you want to do with your life and make a final decision. decisions you make today will ultimately effect you in the future. be sure to make the correct one.


----------



## ottawa-ottawa (Oct 7, 2009)

*I agree with Black Irish*

From November to april Im ready to plow, last year my GF and I took a great vacation to Punta Cana, last week of April (after the snow season), It was fantastic, the resort was empty, prices were cheap and we had the place to ourselves. She understands that the snow business, is not the best business, but I love it and she respects that. There also an upside, Im home allot when it does not snow. You either plow or you dont. No in betweens


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

My wife said to tell her to do what she does - go without you. 

You have a winter business and can't control the weather. You go when winter's over.


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks like I will be hiring a sub if I'm gone or busy with my other business. I will advertise and request that I can also be a sub if they are gone during Thanksgiving. 

Finding someone who actually has insurance might be tough. 

Any advice on a non-compete clauses for the subcontractor service agreement would be good. 

***
FWIW I Told my wife about this thread and she doesn't care what was said  she's the customer service expert and knows best :laughing:


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Exact Services;836337 said:


> FWIW I Told my wife about this thread and she doesn't care what was said  she's the customer service expert and knows best :laughing:


That's nice. She should go far in any service industry. Not sure how far, but far.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Exact Services;830962 said:


> My wife has a very tough time connecting the dots on this. Did I mention she is unemployed. She always seems too busy or unavailable to be involved in marketing my Lawn & Garden biz. She helped twice handing out flyers in the spring and that was it. I had to practically force her to get signed up for a solicitor permit in tightly regulated high end community a critical marketing area. Guess who never paid for or bothered to pick up the permit? I have repeatedly told her this last autumn to forget the job search and market my fall lawn aeration with door hangers and flyer and help me line up more potential income from this than the entire snow season. Guess what no cooperation or interest. If I didn't do it - it never happened. My flyers and door hangers have better than average industry response. So yes that sucks. :crying:
> 
> All I can say in her defense is she does a great job taking care of my son. My son is enrolled in school where he has extreme heavy home work, even in the 3rd grade [practically 4th grade level], and she does a great job with keeping on him. Beyond that......
> 
> Those of you who had supportive wives ..... my hats off to you. She will occasionally answer the business phone [before it forwards to me cell] and take checks to the bank but beyond that.... forget it. Guess who will hiring marketing people in the spring?


You can get a nanny with an education degree that could provide more help at a cheaper cost than your drag a-- wife who obviously gives a rat's tail end about you, what you do and the money you bring in. I'll put money down she's playing on the side too.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Exact Services;836337 said:


> Looks like I will be hiring a sub if I'm gone or busy with my other business. I will advertise and request that I can also be a sub if they are gone during Thanksgiving.
> 
> Finding someone who actually has insurance might be tough.
> 
> ...


Try this on for size...... Sit down at the dinner table and take her food away. No ask if she understands that.

No idea how many driveways you have.... It might make sense t have a sub work with you anyway in case your equipment breaks down and to provide a quicker route. Old people don't want to wait on anything but the reaper.


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

Mick;834410 said:


> My wife said to tell her to do what she does - go without you.
> 
> You have a winter business and can't control the weather. You go when winter's over.


I'm moving forward with my snow removal program. My major competitor does not provide service on Christmas Day or New Years regardless of snow depth or accumulation. Guess who is going to advertise for coverage on Christmas and New Years day?....subs or no subs? Yes that would be me.

The bummer is my son will end up spending Christmas without me :crying: .... however I could give a flying rip about spending it with my wife.


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

Leave her.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Work is just that.....work. You need to mend the problems with your wife. Just do what is best for the family. Good luck.


----------



## dannyslawn (Oct 29, 2007)

Look you idiot! How many guys and girls will miss the entire holiday season in the military while deployed over seas. Your worried about missing 1 holiday! Boo Who to You! If you are not committed 100% to the snow removal business do something else!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

dannyslawn;840059 said:


> Look you idiot! How many guys and girls will miss the entire holiday season in the military while deployed over seas. Your worried about missing 1 holiday! Boo Who to You! If you are not committed 100% to the snow removal business do something else!


Wow. You must be the best thing ever. If you were to fully read the thread, you would see that HE is not concerned about missing the holiday, his wife is. He's ready to go to work and make some green.

Most people would spell it Boo-Hoo, BTW.

Who's the idiot now, bub?


----------



## sunrunner_1 (Aug 24, 2004)

first of all what in the world are u even asking for, Just to tell them u will be back in a week is like unplugging the refrigerator and then a week later going to get a glass of milk.opps too late. my friend either hire a sub or buddy or hang up those plow shoes. When I got married to my wife 10 years ago I said this is what I do and how I do it. If u want nice things and to eat shrimp and not steakems all the time this is how we roll. My wife has had her own route ever since and has been supportive. But we have nice things. Wake up and smell the folgers


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

sounds like someone forgot to change the batteries this week:laughing:


----------

